# “Thank You” Dilemma



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

So if on a double one customer was generous, and the other was REALLY an asshole, do you send thanks? Both get it if you do.

I ordinarily do - simply because I believe the generous trumps the asshole.

But yesterday brought me pause. The asshole was REALLY an asshole, and ended up being the first stop. I sang my Diarrhea Song, of course, but still struggled with sending thanks only because he’ll get it, too.

The generous one wasn’t exceptionally generous, but his tip covered for both of them. They were 4 minutes apart, just to illustrate how bad the other one was.

Generally speaking, I know thanks don’t matter but they do to me.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

If this was a single and not a double, and the single order was the $4 tipper as above, would you still have the “thank you” dilemma?


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Is that the right screen grab? It looks like Customer 1 was more generous than the average scum bag that orders delivery, and Customer 2 *was *exceptionally generous.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> So if on a double one customer was generous, and the other was REALLY an A-hole, do you send thanks? Both get it if you do.
> 
> I ordinarily do - simply because I believe the generous trumps thea-hole.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately Uber doesn't let you choose who you thank. Because both customers tipped, both will receive your thank you.

If customer 1 was a real d-bag don't send any thanks. What did he/she do that made him/her a d-bag? How far was the trip in miles and minutes?

Unless the food total was more than $100 and/or the trip was very far away, $12 is a very nice tip.

By giving aid and comfort to bad/non tippers the companies are cheating the drivers and the good tippers.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> If this was a single and not a double, and the single order was the $4 tipper as above, would you still have the “thank you” dilemma?


UE switched them around. I checked the minute I dropped off the second order and before it posted (had a feeling about the first drop-off), it indeed was the $6.XX portion of the trip. So I know exactly who the a-hole was. It was the firsf drop-off.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Unfortunately Uber doesn't let you choose who you thank. Because both customers tipped, both will receive your thank you.
> 
> If customer 1 was a real d-bag don't send any thanks. What did he/she do that made him/her a d-bag? How far was the trip in miles and minutes?
> 
> ...


I was happy with the $12. The $12 was the second drop-off.



FL_Steve said:


> Is that the right screen grab? It looks like Customer 1 was more generous than the average scum bag that orders delivery, and Customer 2 *was *exceptionally generous.


Not exceptionally. It was 9 miles. And (see above) it was the second drop-off. I checked immediately after dropping it off, before it “landed”.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I was happy with the $12. The $12 was the second drop-off.
> 
> 
> Not exceptionally. It was 9 miles. And (see above) it was the second drop-off. I checked immediately after dropping it off, before it “landed”.


For my market, the third-world Orlando area, a $12 tip would be exceptional for *any *distance. Not many tips over $10.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

$12 tip probably got good discount coupon for the order. I used to tip like that but since they don’t give out too coupons any more I usually pick up or give $5 and it still get delivered.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Generally speaking, I know thanks don’t matter but they do to me.


Heh heh. I hit "SEND THANKS" whenever the option is available, no matter what. If Uber allowed us to send thanks for a 1¢ tip, I would do it.......just because it is completely meaningless. I think it is kind of funny that Uber doesn't allow the driver to send thanks for really small tips. I guess they understand that the thanks could be interpreted by the customer as an insult.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

The wallet time stamps will show who tipped what. At least it was better than Rosa's pancakes order! Was the total payout $27?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Sorry, YOU are way off base in this circumstance.



Ms. Mercenary said:


> The a-hole was REALLY an a-hole, and ended up being the first stop.


Let me get this straight, someone who tips almost 100% of the order value is an A-hole???


Ms. Mercenary said:


> The generous one wasn’t exceptionally generous,


Let me get this straight, someone tips almost 200% of the order value and that wasn't exceptionally generous???

Just WTF kind of tips are you expecting? Tough Love coming: YOU ARE YOUR PROBLEM!!! You take 2 LOW VALUE orders NINE miles??? The 2 customers tip 100% and 200% of the order value and THEY are the problem???

My God, it's a topsy twisted world when those percentage tips aren't good enough. Just WTF are you expecting?

YOU need to choose better offers if a 100% and 200% tips aren't enough for you. The REAL problem is low value orders going too far, NOT the tip!!! Wow, when the day comes that I can't bear to Thank Someone who gave me a 100% tip I'd find something else to do that didn't involve tipping!

Boo Hoo they are 9 miles away. THEY aren't the problem ordering a coffee and donut to go 9 miles, YOU are your problem for ACCEPTING it.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

If I get An order for a pack of gum that is 5 miles out of town there better be a $10 tip or I am not accepting it. The value of what I am delivering is meaningless, that does not pay my bills. My acceptance is based on time, round trip miles and payout Including tip.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Atavar said:


> If I get An order for a pack of gum that is 5 miles out of town there better be a $10 tip or I am not accepting it. The value of what I am delivering is meaningless, that does not pay my bills. My acceptance is based on time, round trip miles and payout Including tip.


That’s the point, don’t accept it because you’re not getting a $10 tip on a pack of gum and if that’s what you’re expecting than bad on you.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Seamus said:


> That’s the point, don’t accept it because you’re not getting a $10 tip on a pack of gum and if that’s what you’re expecting than bad on you.


I don’t expect it at all, and it is ridiculous to expect any driver to accept any order - regardless of content value - that does not pay enough to cover driver time and expenses and provide at least a modicum of profit.
As an example, tonight I accepted a Walgreens order for a 24 pack of Excedrin with a one mile delivery 20 minutes before the store closed. The delivery happened to be to the local Firehall. As a retired volunteer firefighter I would have taken it for free but it came with a much appreciated $5 tip. I made a point to thank the firefighter for both the tip and their service.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Sorry, YOU are way off base in this circumstance.
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight, someone who tips almost 100% of the order value is an A-hole???
> ...


Huh? The orders were both well over $50. It was an upscale sushi/Chinese.

As for distance, 80% of all my pings are 8 miles and over. I’m being conservative. I remember before the days of generators, NOT ONE restaurant delivered to my area and I’m 0.5 miles from a very central mall location, not some boondocks. If I don’t accept anything over 5, I might as well stay home.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Heh heh. I hit "SEND THANKS" whenever the option is available, no matter what. If Uber allowed us to send thanks for a 1¢ tip, I would do it.......just because it is completely meaningless. I think it is kind of funny that Uber doesn't allow the driver to send thanks for really small tips. I guess they understand that the thanks could be interpreted by the customer as an insult.


I used to do that. In my head it was asarcastic thanks. But at a certain point it changed for me and I stopped thanking for lower tips. Which is silly, really. But somehow makes me feel better.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Atavar said:


> The value of what I am delivering is meaningless, that does not pay my bills.


I disagree.

I don't when the custom of tipping waitstaff based on percentage of food cost started. Whether or not it's the best way to tip is debatable, but for better or worse it's part of our culture.

Delivery drivers are also servers, but unlike restaurant servers we incur massive overhead, our job is much more dangerous, we deal with the elements, etc.

By no means am I minimizing the effort required to wait on tables and deal with the public including Karens. Servers earn their money, but so do we. There's no legitimate reason we shouldn't be tipped at least as much as they are.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> I disagree.
> 
> I don't when the custom of tipping waitstaff based on percentage of food cost started. Whether or not it's the best way to tip is debatable, but for better or worse it's part of our culture.
> 
> ...


Culture-shmulchure. One has nothing to do with the other, really. It’s one thing to run a cup of coffee to a table, and a completely different thing to drive a cup of coffee 8 miles in the rain. Whereas 20% for the first is generous, 20% for the latter is an obvious decline.

If customers want their cravings delivered to them, they need to realize percentages don’t work, and ask themselves “just how badly do you need this?”

Oversimplification is exactly the reason we are where we are. First they call the service “delivery” - which isn’t quite accurate. It’s a taxi for your food (as people were having issues with the term “limo” 😂). You’re hiring a taxi for your order. Not only that, but you’re asking the taxi driver to get out of the car and actually get the order.

Then they call the payment “tips”. They’re not tips. They’re bids.

Essentially, the generators’ payment should be considered the fee for finding us and paying us to drive to pickup location. And the “tip” is payment for us to pick up the order and drive it to your house, office, whatever.

Customers need to realize this. Until they do, this will continue to get worse. Mentally, people feel “tips” are EXTRA. And they are not in our case. They are the main payment.

Step One is - the generators should stop offering tip options as percentages and offer per mile options. So instead of “10%, 15%, 20%, Custom” it would be “$1/mile, $1.50/mile, $2/mile, Custom”.

That alone would solve a huge amount of problems.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> I disagree.
> 
> I don't when the custom of tipping waitstaff based on percentage of food cost started. Whether or not it's the best way to tip is debatable, but for better or worse it's part of our culture.
> 
> ...


It is sort of like the type of server. Do you tip 15% at the drive through? At the buffet? At McDonalds?
I do much the same at sit down restaurants. The basic service of getting food to the table is part of the price. 
What I tip for at restaurants is the extra service I get. Do they seat me and take my order in a timely fashion? Does the wait staff refill my beverage or water? Do they make sure my food doesn’t languish under the heat lamp? Do they make sure I have the condiments I need? Is the space I am in clean and sanitary?
Don’t get me wrong, I am actually known to be a good tipper. I have more than once had wait staff argue to get me at their station. 
I have tipped 100% and even more for a good experience and great service. I have also left 2¢ for poor service. I have been known to tip the chef for great food. 
‘That is what I expect as a driver. Getting them there safely is the price of the service. Having a clean sanitary space for them, cheerful service that makes them feel appreciated and important is what gets me tips. 
‘When doing deliveries having a 140° heated hot bag and a -4° freezer and prompt cheerful service is what gets me tips.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Atavar said:


> It is sort of like the type of server. Do you tip 15% at the drive through? At the buffet? At McDonalds?
> I do much the same at sit down restaurants. The basic service of getting food to the table is part of the price.
> What I tip for at restaurants is the extra service I get. Do they seat me and take my order in a timely fashion? Does the wait staff refill my beverage or water? Do they make sure my food doesn’t languish under the heat lamp? Do they make sure I have the condiments I need? Is the space I am in clean and sanitary?
> Don’t get me wrong, I am actually known to be a good tipper. I have more than once had wait staff argue to get me at their station.
> ...


You’re being idealistic. No one really cares if you have a freezer or heated bag. I don’t bother even firing mine up unless the tip makes it worth it. Only once in the year+ I’ve been doing this did I actually get an extra $3 in cash for the freezer (ice cream cake delivery), as 90% don’t even know you used one - they’re all “leave at door”. They ASSUME you’re no different than the dude who just smacks the bag in the passenger seat. And they pay you the same. Now, it may make YOU feel better that you’re going above and beyond - it does to me - but it’s not why you get “tips”. You might get a thumbs up though. Again - IF they find out. If you message them “I have a freezer!” It’s synonimous with “give me an extra tip” but hardly will make them actually go in and increase it. Unless you get cash in hand after they see their cake coming out of your freezer in 90-degree weather, it’s not an extra tip. Trust me.

@Seamus has neither and he makes prolly 4x what you and I do with all our bells and whistles. 😂


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Oversimplification is exactly the reason we are where we are.


That's not the reason.

The primary reasons are gig companies that were founded by and run by unethical people, lack of govt oversight of the gig economy (wishy-washy IC requirements with more holes than Swiss cheese), and a perpetually high rate of Third World immigration.



Ms. Mercenary said:


> One has nothing to do with the other, really


In my view it does.



Ms. Mercenary said:


> Essentially, the generators’ payment should be considered the fee for finding us and paying us to drive to pickup location. And the “tip” is payment for us to pick up the order and drive it to your house, office, whatever.


You use that "generator" term often even though no "generation" is taking place. There's no lead generation because there's no leads. A lead is a _*potential*_ sale. Our trips are not potential sales. Every single offer we receive is a marketed, sold, signed, and sealed sale that's been paid for and is waiting to be fulfilled by a laborer.

We pay ZERO to Uber. If we paid Uber we'd be looked upon as customers, as assets. Instead we're looked upon as horrendously expensive liabilities that Uber desperately wants gone. 

If you choose to buy into Uber's propaganda that's up to you. I choose not to.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> That's not the reason.
> 
> The primary reasons are gig companies that were founded by and run by unethical people, lack of govt oversight of the gig economy (wishy-washy IC requirements with more holes than Swiss cheese), and a perpetually high rate of Third World immigration.
> 
> ...


Your position is known. I happen to disagree with it.

As for the term “generators” - they are. They generate orders by having a centralized hub of (almost) all restaurants in the area, accept and distribute the orders and send them out to drivers. In many cases those orders would not be made unless they went through them. In other cases they would go to in-house delivery. You may say what you like, but they are a very vital piece in the entire process. Do they take full advantage of this - sure; would this all fall apart if they’re taken out - abso-effing-lutely.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Your position is known. I happen to disagree with it.
> 
> As for the term “generators” - they are. They generate orders by having a centralized hub of (almost) all restaurants in the area, accept and distribute the orders and send them out to drivers. In many cases those orders would not be made unless they went through them. In other cases they would go to in-house delivery. You may say what you like, but they are a very vital piece in the entire process. Do they take full advantage of this - sure; would this all fall apart if they’re taken out - abso-effing-lutely.


McDonalds "generates" millions of burgers per day.

You said we're paying Uber a "finder's fee". Who's paying us?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Huh? The orders were both well over $50. It was an upscale sushi/Chinese.
> 
> As for distance, 80% of all my pings are 8 miles and over. I’m being conservative. I remember before the days of generators, NOT ONE restaurant delivered to my area and I’m 0.5 miles from a very central mall location, not some boondocks. If I don’t accept anything over 5, I might as well stay home.


You didn’t show that information how would we know that? Never mind.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> You didn’t show that information how would we know that? Never mind.


Because I didn’t feel it was relevant. I wasn’t whining about the low tip - as I said, I was overall happy with the total. I just didn’t want the low tipper to recieve a “thank you” (I specifically said I know it‘s silly and doesn’t matter even).

Ultimately, I ended up thanking, as I feel it was more important to thank the good tipper.

You should know me better than that. When I whine about tips I always mention that I’m whining and that it’s my own fault. 😂

As for “tough love” - I’ve said on several occasions that from you, I always welcome it. I wanna be you when I grow up!

Who luvz ya?!? 😍


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> McDonalds "generates" millions of burgers per day.
> 
> You said we're paying Uber a "finder's fee". Who's paying us?


And yet McDonalds couldn’t come up with a delivery mechanism until the generators stepped in. With all the money they generated for themselves. For decades and decades.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> You said we're paying Uber a "finder's fee". Who's paying us?


That’s not what I said. At all. Not even remotely.

What I said,explained:
1. The customer pays the Generator a fee. 
2. The Generator pays us part of the fee to entice us to accept the delivery and pay us to go TO THE RESTAURANT.
3. The “tip” pays for our picking up the food and driving to the customer.

That’s how it SHOULD work. This is how customers should be interpreting the transaction. This is why I say the generators should offer PER MILE tipping options rather than percentages. So customers understand the true price of the delivery.

I realize you despise the generators, but this has really affected your ability to comprehend what is being said. You ASSUME everything is written with one purpose: to somehow support the generators.

I was saying something else entirely. I was saying that simplifying the transaction to “delivery fee” and “tip”distorts what’s really happening. Which is: the customer is hiring a driver AND a car for their food.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> That’s not what I said. At all. Not even remotely.
> 
> What I said,explained:
> 1. The customer pays the Generator a fee.
> ...


Now look at what you did. You yelled FIRE in a crowded movie theatre!!!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Now look at what you did. You yelled FIRE in a crowded movie theatre!!!


I just yelled “fire” in the busy mall that _includes_ the crowded movie theater. 😂


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I just didn’t want the low tipper to recieve a “thank you”


In all honesty I thank everyone who gives me a tip, whether it's $2 or $20 (the $20 one gets a better thank you and service). At the end of a delivery if I'm not happy with the money I ended up with I look at myself and endeavor to make better choices. Even with all that, not every delivery is going to be a home run. If you got $27 for a 9-mile trip, then I don't know why you would even consider NOT thanking someone who gave you a $4 tip. If the over-all trip was a winner than be happy with what you got, not mad about what you didn't get.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> In all honesty I thank everyone who gives me a tip, whether it's $2 or $20 (the $20 one gets a better thank you and service). At the end of a delivery if I'm not happy with the money I ended up with I look at myself and endeavor to make better choices. Even with all that, not every delivery is going to be a home run. If you got $27 for a 9-mile trip, then I don't know why you would even consider NOT thanking someone who gave you a $4 tip. If the over-all trip was a winner than be happy with what you got, not mad about what you didn't get.


I was mostly mad he was the *first* drop-off. 😂


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I was mostly mad he was the *first* drop-off. 😂


I, on the other hand, get sort of upset if the low tipper is the furthest stop.
Mostly, I shrug it off because the total delivery was worth it.
I just mutter a few choice words in my mind about him, and go on my merry way.
Maybe it bothers me a little more if I had to wait the longest for the low baller.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I would like to send “thank you” to all for this thread, but since I did not get a tip… instead you all get 🤬🤬🤬…


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I would like to send “thank you” to all for this thread, but since I did not get a tip… instead you all get 🤬🤬🤬…


No worries, Friend. It’s on me. 😂


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> You’re being idealistic. No one really cares if you have a freezer or heated bag. I don’t bother even firing mine up unless the tip makes it worth it. Only once in the year+ I’ve been doing this did I actually get an extra $3 in cash for the freezer (ice cream cake delivery), as 90% don’t even know you used one - they’re all “leave at door”. They ASSUME you’re no different than the dude who just smacks the bag in the passenger seat. And they pay you the same. Now, it may make YOU feel better that you’re going above and beyond - it does to me - but it’s not why you get “tips”. You might get a thumbs up though. Again - IF they find out. If you message them “I have a freezer!” It’s synonimous with “give me an extra tip” but hardly will make them actually go in and increase it. Unless you get cash in hand after they see their cake coming out of your freezer in 90-degree weather, it’s not an extra tip. Trust me.
> 
> @Seamus has neither and he makes prolly 4x what you and I do with all our bells and whistles. 😂


I actually see a fair amount of tips increase in the app after delivery. I do send a text announcing the hot and cold and asking customers to remember to rate me 5 ⭐ and tip if they appreciate the service so yes, they do notice and appreciate it.
Perhaps it is a difference that I work in a small city and have a lot of regular customers.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Seamus said:


> In all honesty I thank everyone who gives me a tip, whether it's $2 or $20 (the $20 one gets a better thank you and service). At the end of a delivery if I'm not happy with the money I ended up with I look at myself and endeavor to make better choices. Even with all that, not every delivery is going to be a home run. If you got $27 for a 9-mile trip, then I don't know why you would even consider NOT thanking someone who gave you a $4 tip. If the over-all trip was a winner than be happy with what you got, not mad about what you didn't get.


As far as I'm concerned bad tippers/non-tippers are freeloading parasites who use the generous tippers as their "hosts". They benefit from the convenience and lower prices made possible by the good tippers. If everyone tipped poorly prices would go UP.

It's truly unfair to the drivers as well as the good tippers that these companies bundle bad tippers with good tippers in double orders. The good tippers' food sits and gets cold while drivers have to waste time serving bad tippers.

And in my view the shithead who tipped $2.85 for $180 worth of food and drinks (lots of drinks) last week doesn't deserve any kind of "thank you". I only thank d-bags like that to protect myself against being reported and bad ratings. That shithead's order was part of a long distance double. Fortunately the second customer tipped generously and saved the trip from being a bust.

The fact that a double order delivery worked out to a decent total payout due to a generous tipper doesn't entitle the bad tipper to any gratitude on my part. That's the way I feel about it.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Sorry, YOU are way off base in this circumstance.
> 
> Let me get this straight, someone who tips almost 100% of the order value is an A-hole??? …


We’ll could be. If you go into Starbucks for example and order a plain coffee for $1.85, and give a “generous” tip of let’s say 25% (46 cents), you very well could be an a-hole.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Sorry, YOU are way off base in this circumstance.
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight, someone who tips almost 100% of the order value is an A-hole???
> ...


I think those prices represent what they paid for delivery, not the actual costs of the orders themselves. So they're both extremely lousy tips. But lousy is what we have to deal with in these post-pandemic times.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Atavar said:


> I actually see a fair amount of tips increase in the app after delivery. I do send a text announcing the hot and cold and asking customers to remember to rate me 5 ⭐ and tip if they appreciate the service so yes, they do notice and appreciate it.
> Perhaps it is a difference that I work in a small city and have a lot of regular customers.


Lemme guess, some add on $0.71 once they receive their food, some - $8. 😂

Those are not tip increases. Those are hidden tips. But you do you.

It’s just that you keep boasting about your freezer here like it’s some magical thing. It’s not. I’ve had one since day one. I’ve had a plug-in bag since day one, too. I purchased those for myself years and years ago. It’s no big deal you have one. They’re not some new superinnovative inventions no one’s heard of.

Just relax. You’re unique, just like everybody else. 😂

Let me ask you: have you EVER had a tip “INCREASE” on an order below $8? No.

I had someone give me $3 in cash on top of the in-app once or twice. THAT’s a tip increase.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Lemme guess, some add on $0.71 once they receive their food, some - $8. 😂
> 
> Those are not tip increases. Those are hidden tips. But you do you.
> 
> ...


Actually, I think it was an early post by you that led me to get the freezer, so thanks!
and yes, I have had tips on $3-5 increase. 

One suggestion I will make about freezers is to make sure to get one that shuts off if the voltage drops to 11.5v. Then if you forget to shut it off the car will still start in the morning. Freezers are happier plugged in to full time power ports instead of the one that only has power when the car is running.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Thank you, Captain Obvious. 😂


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Thank you, Captain Obvious. 😂


You are ever so welcome!


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Unfortunately in the food delivery world that is a decent stacked delivery including tips. I honestly don't know why that upsets you, it can be somewhat rare to get a waiter-equivalent tip on larger orders.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> Unfortunately in the food delivery world that is a decent stacked delivery including tips. I honestly don't know why that upsets you, it can be somewhat rare to get a waiter-equivalent tip on larger orders.


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry, it’s not your fault, it’s just that I’m tired of saying the same thing over and over.

Where did you see me being upset at the tip? IT happens, I’m kewl. In fact I specifically wrote I was happy overall.

The entire point - clearly stated in the title - is that I don’t want the “thank you” to go to the piggybacker.

Again, I apologize, but it’s a constant battle with people’s reading comprehension skills. 😂

I may not be Seneca; but I’m pretty sure the title, coupled with the post clearly outlines my dilemms was regarding the “thank you” portion. Moreover, I clearly stated that I know it really doesn’t matter and silly.


----------



## UberSux25 (7 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> If this was a single and not a double, and the single order was the $4 tipper as above, would you still have the “thank you” dilemma?


I was about to say most scum on Uber eats don’t tip at all. Why would you drive Uber eats when you can make much more on door dash? Plus you don’t have to hope and pray for a tip, you know the door dash tip up front


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UberSux25 said:


> I was about to say most scum on Uber eats don’t tip at all. Why would you drive Uber eats when you can make much more on door dash? Plus you don’t have to hope and pray for a tip, you know the door dash tip up front


It varies by area, they say. In my area DD is a waste of time - which I still have to deal with as Uber is slow off-season. But UE tips WAY better, 2-3x. And base pay usually is higher, mostly $4 and up. Sure, there are low offers. Lots. But percentagewise, UE has better offers. I wish there were more UE in the area. Alas.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I would send thanks.

That said, I do it for pretty much every tip. Maybe I'm wrong, but I figure it can only encourage them to tip more in future.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry, it’s not your fault, it’s just that I’m tired of saying the same thing over and over.
> 
> ...


My reading comp skills are fine, I was just addressing the general idea that you were unhappy enough with the smaller tip to want to avoid thanking the customer.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> My reading comp skills are fine, I was just addressing the general idea that you were unhappy enough with the smaller tip to want to avoid thanking the customer.


I just don’t want to encourage low tipping. Frankly, with my vehicle costs I’d be rolling even with $1/mile offers. But I see it as strike-breaking. 😂


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I stopped doing that send thanks for a tip nonsense a long time ago. I wrote thanks in the leave at door note or said thanks at the door. Really no need to say it yet again with a annoying notification. I wouldn't worry about it or bother with it!


----------

